# opengl in Android einbauen...



## tomovic (18. Jul 2014)

hallo,
ich hab aus einem Test Programm (Buch) ein Zeichennprogramm für Android erstellt.99% fertig.


```
public class UFOActivity extends Activity {
	
	
    private UFOView ufoView;
     
	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_ufo);
		
        // UI vervollständigen
        ufoView = new UFOView(this); 

        FrameLayout fl = (FrameLayout) findViewById(R.id.framelayout0);
        fl.addView(ufoView);
	}

	@Override
	public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
		// Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
		getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.ufo, menu);
		return true;
	}

}
```

... dann wird die Ufoview.class gestartet und ich kann Zeichnen.


Jetzt will ich auf der linken Seite zeichnen und auf der rechten Seite möchte ich eine 3D Ansicht on OpenGL anzeigen lassen.

Der folgende Quellcode möchte ich in den Oberen Quellcode reinfummeln.


```
public class MainActivity extends Activity {

	// Our OpenGL Surfaceview
	private GLSurfaceView glSurfaceView;
	
	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		
		// Turn off the window's title bar
        requestWindowFeature(Window.FEATURE_NO_TITLE);
        
        // Super
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		
		// Fullscreen mode
        getWindow().setFlags(WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_FULLSCREEN, WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_FULLSCREEN);
        
        // We create our Surfaceview for our OpenGL here.
        glSurfaceView = new GLSurf(this);
        
        // Set our view.	
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
		
		// Retrieve our Relative layout from our main layout we just set to our view.
        RelativeLayout layout = (RelativeLayout) findViewById(R.id.gamelayout);
        
        // Attach our surfaceview to our relative layout from our main layout.
        RelativeLayout.LayoutParams glParams = new RelativeLayout.LayoutParams(RelativeLayout.LayoutParams.MATCH_PARENT, RelativeLayout.LayoutParams.MATCH_PARENT);
        layout.addView(glSurfaceView, glParams);
	}

	@Override
	protected void onPause() {
		super.onPause();
		glSurfaceView.onPause();
	}

	@Override
	protected void onResume() {
		super.onResume();
		glSurfaceView.onResume();
	}

}
```

Kann ich von der  Haupt class 2 View gleichzeitig starrten?
Wie kann ich den Code reinfummel?


----------



## tomovic (19. Jul 2014)

Beitrag bitte löschen, ich habs anderst erlöst.sorry


----------

